# G6DS Real Information overload!



## shaunj66 (Apr 13, 2007)

*G6DS Real Information overload!*

Exclusive GBAtemp news and photos!











The G6 Team have supplied us with a plethora of information on their new G6DS Real. This new slot 1 cart carrying the infamous G6 logo is set to become the 'be all and end all' in the DS flash kit market. The G6DS Real does not use SD memory cards, instead it comes with a built in 1GB or 2GB of NAND memory and offers a simple drag and drop interface via its USB linker...





Click Here to continue reading and for more photos...


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow.

- Sam


----------



## Costello (Apr 13, 2007)

Awesome!

The perfect linker? I hope it comes at a perfect price too


----------



## LiQuid! (Apr 13, 2007)

This looks pretty robust.  Looking forward to a review.  Hopefully I won't have to replace my R4DS with it.


----------



## bertalizer (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> They state that the G6DS Real will not patch ROMs on the fly, and instead is a 100% true clean ROM supporting device, which hopefully means it replicates a true 1:1 match against a real DS game cart.


But how can they add soft reset then?
B.


----------



## 4saken (Apr 13, 2007)

Holy shit you're getting your samples soon O_O?


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(bertalizer @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how the hell can they do some of the stuff without patching.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 13, 2007)

Function wise it does sound a lot like R4/M3s but with 100% download play and built in memory (which is obviously why there aren't any slow-down to do with MicroSD). So the only thing that 1:1 does is download play?!

That GUI looks sexy =]


----------



## HMan (Apr 13, 2007)

I want it!

Sounds perfect... Entering _waiting review_ mode


----------



## Sebokie (Apr 13, 2007)

What about the price?
Cause N-Card clones 16G are sold for less than 40$ with perfect compatibility (except download play).
And what about the slot-2 extension?


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bertalizer @ Apr 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...




Maybe they run extra code alongside the ROM to detect for the soft reset input, rather than from within the ROM (which of course needs on the fly patching, i.e. M3s/R4)


----------



## eric_gbatemp (Apr 13, 2007)

Which are the real improvments compared to the M3 Simply apart from the download play?
The compatibily of the m3 simply is already almost perfect and very easy to use.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> Holy shit you're getting your samples soon O_O?


Should be getting them soon, yes.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

I have a feeling this card is going to get a 10/10 rating. The Gbatemp staff could always send me it for a 2nd review i will happily do it for free (also i will keep the G6ds real). Well im looking forward to you guys contacting me


----------



## Modrak (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> Maybe they run extra code alongside the ROM to detect for the soft reset input, rather than from within the ROM (which of course needs on the fly patching, i.e. M3s/R4)



That's utter crap. No. DS doesn't do multitasking. You load a ROM and just the ROM is running.


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow.  I was convinced that this card was going to turn out to be just a rumor.

Well played, G6...  you and your "infamous" logo.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 13, 2007)

Seems a good slot 1 card but slot 1 cards are overrated.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Modrak @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they run extra code alongside the ROM to detect for the soft reset input, rather than from within the ROM (which of course needs on the fly patching, i.e. M3s/R4)
> ...



Woah son, calm down. I said "maybe"


----------



## Opium (Apr 13, 2007)

It looks good but I'm eager to see how it actually performs. 

Full download play support, I know a lot of people have been eager for that (*cough* Temper Card rocks *cough*)


----------



## NetixRiqua (Apr 13, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmm multi tasking....


----------



## ViRGE (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bertalizer @ Apr 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...


They can't. I'm highly, highly tempted to call BS on the no-patching claim. The manufacturers already tried making this claim once when Slot-1 devices were initially introduced, only for it to become obvious they were patching on the fly. I'm sure Openchip will have a few words(or more) of his own, but it's impossible to run a NDS game off of NAND flash without patching, NAND is just too damn slow compared to what the slot-1 spec calls for.


----------



## Da-Huntha (Apr 13, 2007)

Too bad it has no Gameshark support, like the R4 recently has.


----------



## ShoFly (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry for the silly question, but this slot 1 will play NDS and GBA backups correct? So no need for any combo flash cards?
If so I'll just sell my never used 3 in 1 I was going to use with my R4.


----------



## Monkey01 (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Da-Huntha @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> Too bad it has no Gameshark support, like the R4 recently has.
> 
> http://news.gbatemp.net/g6dsmenu.jpg Look at those pictures (except for the left top one), it does support gameshark cheats...
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't support GBA, still need a Slot2 cart for that...


----------



## APPS (Apr 13, 2007)

No mention of a slot two enhancement a la EZV???

Damn that makes this tricky...

Also Shofly, i might be mistaken but i almost certain that the EZV 3in1 expansion doesnt work with anything other than the EZV...


----------



## Glacius0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Personally I with for download play to work properly, but anyone who doesn't care about that is better off with an R4. I don't think there's any way this thing's gonna be cheaper than an r4 with 2 gb micro sd card.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 13, 2007)

i might pick this up if its cheap. Im happy with my m3lite and flashed ds with my gf's flashed ds.


----------



## LordWill072284 (Apr 13, 2007)

yeh this will be a total overhaul on the ds. can't wait waitin on review too.. sell the g6 flash to a friend to pay for this, would love all in one and hopefully the linker is better then the one for the g6 lol...


----------



## ShoFly (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(APPS @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> Also Shofly, i might be mistaken but i almost certain that the EZV 3in1 expansion doesnt work with anything other than the EZV...


You are mistaken but no biggie. It is able to run the browser and GBA games using the R4. View the R4 forum section for further details.


----------



## OSW (Apr 13, 2007)

Lord, i almost orgasmed.


----------



## Scorpei (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> Holy shit you're getting your samples soon O_O?


The G6 team have let me know that (my) samples should be sent out next week and that the product should be released next month. as for the touchpod, go turn on your G6 flash kits shaun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The G6 lite unit I have also has a firmware called touchpod (though I don't think it will be identical of course).


----------



## knocturnal (Apr 13, 2007)

While I would like perfect download play (especially with Clubhouse games), I'll stick with my m3 simply and x-rom (the most under appreciated flash card for the gba out there)


----------



## OSW (Apr 13, 2007)

Next month?!?!?!

Your breaking my balls man!
Damn G6 Team!

And i hope that loader can display files without icons cuz i wanna see more than for files at once!!!


----------



## rice151 (Apr 13, 2007)

SOLD!


----------



## Gangsta_L (Apr 13, 2007)

Woop! That looks very good! I never planned to buy another flash card, but if this is gonna make true what they're saying, I just might buy it


----------



## Qpido (Apr 13, 2007)

WILL THIS PLAY POKEMON PEARL AND DIAMOND?

Q~


----------



## adgloride (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm happy with my R4.  This would have been great if it had come out at the same time as the other slot 1 cars.  Its a little too late in the day now.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> WILL THIS PLAY POKEMON PEARL AND DIAMOND?
> 
> Q~



NOOOOOOO


----------



## Gestahl (Apr 13, 2007)

I take it there won't be any M3Real, right?


----------



## Alastair (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks...perfect?


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Apr 13, 2007)

/me is happy with his R4


----------



## Spikey (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm going to have to guess that the claim of perfect download play because of it's true no patching on the fly method means that if you want the reset function, you sacrifice the download play option to do so. So no reset on means download play will work. Anyways, that's just my guess given the facts they said.


----------



## bullet007 (Apr 13, 2007)

The question of all questions:

Will the USB G6 Reader/Writer be able to dump retail NDS carts (ala Temper Card)


----------



## Tanas (Apr 13, 2007)

Price's should be...

1G = £40/£50
2G = £50/£60

I just hope they keep it REAL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and keep the prices reasonable, unlike the DS-X...


----------



## flai (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll get one just because of the high capacity but the interface is no where near as nice as the DS-Xtreme.


----------



## rice151 (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> I'll get one just because of the high capacity but the interface is no where near as nice as the DS-Xtreme.



Neither is the price.


----------



## stop_loading (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> I'll get one just because of the high capacity but the interface is no where near as nice as the DS-Xtreme.



interface isnt important, compatibility is

if the claims are true (100% speed, 100% compatibility, 100% download play), then DS-X is just plain trash compared to this



well actually ds-x was trash to begin with


----------



## THeLL (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Scorpei @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(4saken @ Apr 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit you're getting your samples soon O_O?
> ...




Mmmm looks I'm getting skipped here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Goes emailing the G6 team*


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(rice151 @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Apr 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll get one just because of the high capacity but the interface is no where near as nice as the DS-Xtreme.
> ...



We dont know the price yet. The ds-x wasn't trash to begin with. It still isn't just because you like a card better doesn't mean all other cards are trash. May i ask you have you tried a ds-xtreme? stop_loading?


----------



## rsx19 (Apr 13, 2007)

only 2GB =/ i was hoping for 2 and 4 gig models i waited for a long time for this and this what they put out 

should have just got the m3 ds simply or r4 zzz

sell see what the m3ds real looks like


----------



## screwed (Apr 13, 2007)

if its similar to the DS-X, lets just hope it doesnt get the same connection issues as the DS-X has.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 13, 2007)

Very nice deal is the price is right, I would probably never use download play, so I'll stick with r4.


----------



## Rankio (Apr 13, 2007)

It's an N-Card + extra features.  Sounds good on paper, hopefully the price keeps it that way.

Personally I think 2gigs is enough.  Unless you play more than 50 games at one time.  Then you just need to get out more or stop working the graveyard shift.


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Rankio @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> It's an N-Card + extra features.Â Sounds good on paper, hopefully the price keeps it that way.
> 
> Personally I think 2gigs is enough.Â Unless you play more than 50 games at one time.Â Then you just need to get out more or stop working the graveyard shift.


Agreed. These are flashcards. Not iPods.


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Apr 13, 2007)

Well the thing with more storage is if you're like me and wanna put on every game that you could possibly want to play on, then more space may be wanted since a lot of the good games are 128MB.  Or if you don't like to delete stuff.


----------



## fli_guy84 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm a little bit wary about the cart construction. If it indeed uses DS-X's style snap on cart, I hope the plastic quality will be very good.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 13, 2007)

I can't wait until I get a flashcart. I just need to know the price of both the M3 Real ang the G6 Real, so I can see which one to get.


----------



## rice151 (Apr 13, 2007)

Well the original G6 lite has kept me busy for half a year now.  It's pretty decent quality I must say.  I was able to remove the shell and switch it to a lite shell w/o much difficulty just a simple board on there.


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 13, 2007)

It doesn't matter if the "No on-the-fly patching" turns out to not be true, as long as Download Play works


----------



## aslacker55 (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(jdbye @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> It doesn't matter if the "No on-the-fly patching" turns out to not be true, as long as Download Play works



I totally agree. If it works, thats all I care. People are just being too nit picky and wanting everything to be perfect and cheap.


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2007)

If it's cheap, i might buy this instead of a R4


----------



## bobrules (Apr 13, 2007)

I doubt it's going to be like Price=R4+Memory+Extra.


----------



## nuhbiwan79 (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, I don´t see any reason, why I should change from ez-v to this one. great would have been an integrated ability to use .gba files. I think it will be very expensive in comparison to any other existing slot 1 solution. And the fact that it hast built in memory is a contra to me, and not a pro


----------



## aslacker55 (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't think that people should get the G6 real if they're perfectly happy with the current slot 1 card that they have. The G6 Real is more for people that have waited and have money. But, it's good to see new and better flashcards are coming; that just means that companies like R4 and maybe supercard are going to work hard to improve their product and keep their customers happy.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 13, 2007)

What about the M3 Real? For some reason I just like the idea of removable storage better than a set amount of Flash memory.
I also want more info on the slot-2 add-on. they have been especially tight-lipped about it...


----------



## mflo (Apr 13, 2007)

omigoshibleh! I'll get it if it's $75 or lower.  If not, then i'll wait until I can drive and have a job.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Apr 13, 2007)

Too little too late. Anyone who wants a slot one solution to play backups already has a R4 or one of the other good ones out there (EZV, N-Card, etc).

The G6 REAL will only apply to the hardcore of the hardcore.

And for you guys who want this to be cheap. Please stop being ignorant. This will NOT be cheaper then the GBA version (Which is 80$ and only 512MB). Expect DS-X type prices.


----------



## kris_verbeke (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks very great.
But I don't like the memory. I think removable storage is better. So i'm waiting for M3. I hope that product is still coming.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ViRGE @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(bertalizer @ Apr 13 2007 said:
> ...


Was going to mention that. NAND memory = slower but cheaper. I doubt this'll pass the homebrew testing app, and since there is no underlying OS while games are running (unlike the Wii for example), soft-reset patching has to be done on the rom (on the fly obviously). If I decide to get myself one of these, I hope there is an option to disable it (I don't see what the big fuss over soft-reset is anyway - are people really too lazy to simply turn their DS off and on again?).

Funny how NDS flash carts still aren't at the stage of GBA carts in the department of running games 1:1 (yes I know it's more complicated than that, don't worry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Vidikron (Apr 14, 2007)

Just how fast is the DS' slot-1?


----------



## blade85 (Apr 14, 2007)

i wonder how much it will cost lol

I got my R4 anyway though :X


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey soft reset is useful because people switch games a lot. It's essential to me at least.


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't know much about flash card schematics but what if there was some chip in the card that detected a button combination then sent an interrupt packet to the stream of data from the card to the DS which would cause the soft reset. Is that even possible?


----------



## Zim05 (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(bullet007 @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> The question of all questions:
> 
> Will the USB G6 Reader/Writer be able to dump retail NDS carts (ala Temper Card)


That would the greatest!


----------



## AOforever1 (Apr 14, 2007)

All flash cart manufactures claims that their mod will end it all. I'm sick of it. As long as there is competition and there is demand, then there will always be new carts. Anyways, the download play support does look quite interesting. Let's hope they pull through.


----------



## fli_guy84 (Apr 14, 2007)

I hope dealextreme will sell this later


----------



## delta123 (Apr 14, 2007)

well im sold on this card. i want a card that has a cheater function.


----------



## 4saken (Apr 14, 2007)

R4 has a cheat function too


----------



## cory1492 (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Vidikron @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> Just how fast is the DS' slot-1?
> Apparently it's top speed is in the range of ~8Mbit/s (to a standard DS cart).
> 
> QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Apr 13 2007, 06:47 PM)I don't know much about flash card schematics but what if there was some chip in the card that detected a button combination then sent an interrupt packet to the stream of data from the card to the DS which would cause the soft reset. Is that even possible?


That would require a mod to the DS and not to the ds slot card. The DS slot itself is essentially just 2 memory addresses to the DS  and it has no real way besides software for "talking" to the DS' cpus to tell it to do stuff. What you are saying is kind of like "so why can't my SD card in the card reader _tell_ my PC to reboot when I press certain keys on my keyboard, without any program running to do it?"


----------



## gab10 (Apr 14, 2007)

really support donwload play???


----------



## 4saken (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(gab10 @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> really support donwload play???



Hopefully.


----------



## Saosin (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ViRGE @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> They can't. I'm highly, highly tempted to call BS on the no-patching claim. The manufacturers already tried making this claim once when Slot-1 devices were initially introduced, only for it to become obvious they were patching on the fly. I'm sure Openchip will have a few words(or more) of his own, but it's impossible to run a NDS game off of NAND flash without patching, NAND is just too damn slow compared to what the slot-1 spec calls for.



What specs are they calling for?

If it's below about 20MByte/s they could make an original size SD slot (WITH SDHC SUPPORT!!!!!!) card so that you could use a SanDisk Extreme III or similar. Or they could use built-in OneNAND chips maybe.

BTW I have an M3 Simply and want GBA support, what product should I buy (could replace my M3 Simply if needed)?


----------



## sabinraijin (Apr 14, 2007)

Why is the G6 logo "infamous"? Were they in the news or something?

Eh, I won't judge this as the "be all, end all" flash cart until it has GBA support (as well as all other boasted though not-yet-proven features) and someone has actually used it. A slot-1 device will never be a complete device unless it supports GBA, as far as I'm concerned (and yes, I know this is impossible currently). If I have to take out the device and stick in another device to play another game the handheld can play, then it's far from perfect.

It may turn out to be the best Slot-1 device, but I don't see how it could be the best flashcart, overall, as shaunj66 put it.


----------



## 111111111 (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> The G6 REAL will only apply to the hardcore of the hardcore.



Not really the hardcore of the hardcore - that type of person buys the cart that suits them best and keeps it until it no longer works how they want it to.

It's only going to appeal to the most consumerist of the consumerists.


----------



## Monkey01 (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(sabinraijin @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Why is the G6 logo "infamous"? Were they in the news or something?
> 
> Eh, I won't judge this as the "be all, end all" flash cart until it has GBA support (as well as all other boasted though not-yet-proven features) and someone has actually used it. A slot-1 device will never be a complete device unless it supports GBA, as far as I'm concerned (and yes, I know this is impossible currently). *If I have to take out the device and stick in another device to play another game the handheld can play, then it's far from perfect.*
> 
> It may turn out to be the best Slot-1 device, but I don't see how it could be the best flashcart, overall, as shaunj66 put it.


Why should you have to stick out the G6 DS Real to play GBA games then? GBA compatible carts go in the GBA slot, G6 in the DS slot...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 14, 2007)

well i am thinking to buy the R4 December when relative comes from australia and am sure this will be far more expensive than R4 is on DealExtreme even if they sell this on deal extreme


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 14, 2007)

it has cheat support but does it have AR support? (like an AR rom support?)

caus if so, it would be usefull for obtaining nintendo event pokemon .


----------



## sabinraijin (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sabinraijin @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the G6 logo "infamous"? Were they in the news or something?
> ...



I was referring to the fact that GBA game play is as much a part of the DS as DS game play, so no flashcart could ever be perfect without support for both. It's like a PS2 modchip with no PSX support, or a Wii modchip with no GC support, etc. Also, you do still have to boot up a different device (not to mention buy one), whether or not you remove the G6. But you're right on calling out my exact wording for it.


----------



## OSW (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(sabinraijin @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Why is the G6 logo "infamous"? Were they in the news or something?
> 
> Eh, I won't judge this as the "be all, end all" flash cart until it has GBA support (as well as all other boasted though not-yet-proven features) and someone has actually used it. A slot-1 device will never be a complete device unless it supports GBA, as far as I'm concerned (and yes, I know this is impossible currently). If I have to take out the device and stick in another device to play another game the handheld can play, then it's far from perfect.
> 
> ...



You shouldn't take "infamous" it so literally, it's one of the major flashcart companies, with a popular (albeit a bit expensive) slot 2 flashcart  - g6 lite, with good features and has a good reputation.

Since Slot one's will NEVER support gba without modding to the ds or a gba slot addon. Thus it is completely unreasonable to say a slot one card is incomplete without gba support. G6 Real is looking to be the most feature packed and solid card to be released so far, but it will not be PERFECT, as no cart can ever be (because people have different opinions and technology is always improving).

Only Slot two carts can play gba and nds, and none of them are perfect, each has a disadvantage in comparison to each other. And since slot two support has basically been extinguished albeit for addons (such as with ez5) you'll never get what you apaprantly want.

Forget your unrealistic expectations and negative attitude man!

And no comebacks, since 676 posts is far greater than 97 posts


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 14, 2007)

^^^^^^

Come on now, don't say that...
Hhe could have posted 97 VERY insightful posts, and you could have 650 of you ones from spam (not saying that you have, and no intention to insult you). so you can compare people on the basis of how many posts they have made. 

ALSO, back to topic, could the G6real PC adapter be used to backup your own ninty cart (eg Mario kart ds), with save?
(i know you can just download the ROM, but just asking)


----------



## OSW (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm just Joking, though i think you realised that ^^

When i was checking out the GBAlpha website, i found under the news section many Anime series hosted in DSM (g6 movie) format.

I realised this is the magicbox media feature that they have mentioned in the past.

I'm assuming the vids are chinese dubbed or subtitled though so i doubt it's much use to the english speaking community.

I've never really heard anyone mention it before though, so i'm assuming it's quite new or something.


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 15, 2007)

i go that u were joking. dont worry. im nto a hard ass.


----------



## Costello (Apr 15, 2007)

you're a hard ass for supporting middlesbrough


----------



## pottageb (Apr 15, 2007)

i was at the riverside yesterday.


----------



## azotyp (Apr 15, 2007)

I wonder if it will support all homebrew ?


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> you're a hard ass for supporting middlesbrough
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what side were you on, the home or away.....


----------



## sabinraijin (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sabinraijin @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the G6 logo "infamous"? Were they in the news or something?
> ...



I see where you're coming from, but you're misunderstanding. In all that, I was simply calling out Shaunj66 on referring to the G6real as THE flashcart for DS. I never called any method the best, I am just saying there can't be a "be all, end all" flashcart for DS until it has perfect support for all of its gaming capabilities (even if that may never come). That includes all flashcarts, slot-1 and slot-2, and not just the G6real.

If he'd have called it the be all, end all Slot-1 solution, I'd have been fine with it.


----------



## tjas (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(pottageb @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> i was at the riverside yesterday.


Awsome! how was it? did they sell G6 real's there?


----------

